# Cherry Eye



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm posting this correctly, but we have a wonderful 13-week-old Havanese puppy, Keeper, and love him dearly already. He has been diagnosed with cherry eye in one eye. We don't know if he'll need surgery in the future and are trying the ointment first. If anyone can give me information from their experiences, I'd be grateful. If surgery was done, how much recovery time is needed, i.e. cone and limiting activity, etc.
Thanks so much.

Shirley H.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your puppy.

Scudder had Cherry eye. I used the ointment, until the cherry eyes was out all the time. It would pop in and out, but once it was permanently out, the vet said it was time for surgery. There are several ways to do the surgery, depending on the eye shape etc. Scudder had to have the most extensive surgery. They normally don't shave the eye, but they did with him. My vet had to carve a pocket out and then stitched. I didn't expect him to look so bad. He looks awful! It was so bad, I didn't even save any pictures. 
I don't remember how long he had to wear the cone, but I'm thinking 7-10 days. I think I also had to put drops or ointment in. The cone was a pain in the butt, since I have a doggy door. He had a heck of a time!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

If you do a forum search for cherry eye you'll find several threads. It seems there's a small group of us that have been through it. Here was my contribrutiin when Rufus went through it. http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1200&highlight=Rufus+cherry He came through the surgery just fine and we've never had anymore trouble with it.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Shirley,
Congrats on your new puppy Keeper--and best wishes on his cherry eye situation.:hug:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thanks to all of you for responding. All information is helpful. I'm hearing that even though it's a bear and you feel so badly for the puppy, the success rate is very high. I'm really grateful for your help.

Shirley H.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome to the Forum, love the name Keeper. No experience with Cherry eye in Havanese but in past times in Boxers show dogs the light Haws were routinely removed by many breeders or owners. I never liked the practice but do not remember any complications from the surgeries.

here are a few articles that might give you more insite.

http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/nictitating-membrane-third-eyelid-dogs

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2092&aid=409

http://pet-diseases.suite101.com/article.cfm/cherry_eye_in_dogs

Good luck and keep us posted.......


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

I thought I would post this in this thread... 
Gordo has cherry eye. I noticed it on Wednesday when I got home from work and I took him to the vet on Friday. We decided we would correct it with surgery in July when we get him neutered. In the meantime he's got daily antibiotics.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Elizabeth, I'm sorry to hear little Gordo has cherry eye. If you look a couple posts back you can see where I attached a link-my Rufus went through cherry eye surgery when he was a pup. How long is he going to be on antibiotics? Is it something that goes in his eye like drops or ointment? It was awhile ago for me, but I remember the vet said we needed to be careful he doesn't damage the tissue and not to let it dry out. I thought they also told me there was a better chance of a successful repair the sooner it was done. Will your vet do the surgery or will you be seeing a specialist? I hope everything goes well for him. :hug: to you and Gordo


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hugs to your pups.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

thanks Ladies. 

Christy, I will be re-reading your thread with more interest now. The drops are to make sure the eye doesn't dry out and to sterilize it, to avoid infections. I will keep an eye on it to see if he needs them until surgery. I considering getting a second opinion from another vet due to the quick diagnosis. The next time I go in for vaccinations, I will be prepared with additional questions and see how comfortable I feel about it. He turns 6 months at the end of June, so that is why I would wait to correct it then so that he only has one surgery for neuter and cherry eye. 

Any suggestions on things to look for are welcomed.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gordo is such a cutie, even with his poor little eye. Hope it all goes well and fast for you and him.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

One of my dogs developed cherry eye two years ago (not a Hav) he has been blind for about 7yrs he has PRA so he also has cataracts. My vet and a specialist advised no surgery for him due to the already deteriorated state of his eyes. That being said I still must put drops in and keep both eyes moist with cyclosporin his still pops in and out. Under different condictions I would have done the surgery right away.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Bo, our foster dog, just had it done last week and did great. The vet saw him yesterday and said he's healing well and the inflatable collar could come off. He had to have drops for 7 days after the surgery but didn't mind them at all and the day he came home he was sleepy but back to normal by the next morning.

Good luck to the doggies who need a repair. I think it's harder on the people than the dogs, we worry so much!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Don't Worry*

Hi Mimi and Gordo's Mom,

I'm sorry Gordo has to go through the surgery, but he'll be fine. Keeper's surgery went so well--really no swelling after the surgery. He wore the dreaded cone for a week but adjusted to it well. However, hand feeding was the order of the day.

They can't seem to decide if this is breed related or a genetic thing. Gordo is adorable.

Shirley


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

Loki had surgery for cherry eye a few days ago and is doing well despite having to wear the cone. We brought him to the vet immediately once we noticed something funny going on in his eye. He had surgery two four days later. Our vet said catching it early was a good thing and that the success rate was high.

Keeping his coat unmatted is a constant challenge with the cone/collar. His poor little face is such a mess. The vet has said not to touch it but it's killing me not to. They shaved his eye and took a good chunk off his nose. I'll be looking for at puppy cuts pictures as we'll have to trim his pride and joy (beard and mustache) so both sides match.


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Loki*

Loki is precious--cone or no cone, but you'll be happy when it comes off and he'll be happier.

Keeper did not need to have the eye shaved and did not have any swelling to speak of on the bottom of the eye--it was gone by the next day. I'm thinking this was an easy surgery for rhe doctor--or he's just a spectacular surgeon.
At any rate, Loki will be fine and will look adorable whatever time it takes.

Shirley


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

psvzum said:


> Loki had surgery for cherry eye a few days ago and is doing well despite having to wear the cone. We brought him to the vet immediately once we noticed something funny going on in his eye. He had surgery two four days later. Our vet said catching it early was a good thing and that the success rate was high.
> 
> Keeping his coat unmatted is a constant challenge with the cone/collar. His poor little face is such a mess. The vet has said not to touch it but it's killing me not to. They shaved his eye and took a good chunk off his nose. I'll be looking for at puppy cuts pictures as we'll have to trim his pride and joy (beard and mustache) so both sides match.


I went through the cherry eye surgery with Rufus and he's never had any problems since then. It's good you got right in and took care of it. "not to touch" the coat? ??????????????? Thank goodness no one has ever tried to tell me that and mine have been in cones many times! I always carefully comb through the neck hair. The cone usually slips forward just enough to get it from the back and underneath. Bummer that they shaved around the eye and nose area, but don't be in too big a hurry to cut him all over! The face should grow in and blend well rather quickly I think. I hope he recovers well. Hugs to you and Loki!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Paco had cherry eye at the end of 2008. I've posted a couple of times regarding cherry eye. His was not very large, and the vet was able to ease it back in. We then hoped the ointment would work. It continued to pop out now and then, but would go back in by itself once Paco slept for awhile. However, after 2 months it stayed out, and he had surgery. The surgery was a success, and he's been fine ever since. I do recommend an ophthalmologist vet rather than a general care vet, as I've been told their success rate is higher (meaning the cherry eye problem is permanently solved, and the procedure doesn't have to be done a second time).


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

*Now the the other one!!*

We took Gordo to the vet on Wednesday and he was reevaluated by another vet on his cherry eye. This vet suggested surgery until he was eight months old to make sure he is fully grown. Any thoughts from you guys on that?

Oh and to top it off, yesterday morning, his other eye now has cherry eye!

So my poor dog looks weird with TWO cherry eyes!
:Cry: :Cry: :Cry:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I've heard that the sooner it's repaired the better results you can expect.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Scooter's Family said:


> I've heard that the sooner it's repaired the better results you can expect.


That is what I was told and read on-line. If you wait the exposed area can suffer damage or become dried out and the chance for repair is less successful. Rufus had his surgery as a pup because he popped up with it right away!

Try and look on the bright side. Now they will be repairing both eyes at the same time. One recovery spell, one time under anesthesia=less expense and less risk. Sometimes the other eye will wait a year and then there you go again with another surgery!

(We called Rufus monster dog before his surgery) It does look scary doesn't it?


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

*Gordo*

Oh I am hurting for Gordo--poor little guy. I agree that our vet also said 'get it done' and it was done at 4 months. Keeper's was a slight cherry eye and only one, so I think I'd have to ask the vet why he/she is saying 'wait'.

Keeper's Mom


----------

